# Got my membership. However!



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thanks to TTOC got my membership today nice welcome letter and a great magazine esp Ratty and Nutt's articles 

Got my window stickers ( trying to decide where to put them )
Didn't gt any fliers but there was a note saying you guys had run out, so no biggy there! However i thought you was ment to get a membership card. :?

Jamie


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

you are indeed, sorry about that 

I'm sure Damon will be along in a bit to say he's sending you one (or will bring it to HMC?)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

No worries and thanks


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

All sorted, see you Sunday 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for that, Cheers


----------

